# Aloe Vera Gel applied topically?



## Slamps (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I've had terrible prickly heat on the back of my hands for the past 6 days. I've tried a few things on it such as E45 itch cream and also my prescription eczema cream Fuciden-H but that's not helping. I keep aloe Vera gel in the fridge and started using that which does take the itch and redness out of it. I've just read the back of the tube and it says to consult a physician if pregnant.

Is it safe to use topically on my hands do you know? Hope so as I've been using it but now concerned!

Appreciate any advice you can give. 

Many thanks

Slamps


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's fine to use if needed. The info leaflet only says that because the product won't have a license for specific use in pregnancy, hence manufacturer covers themselves by saying check with your doctor first.


----------



## Slamps (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for replying Mazv and explaining. I used it quite sparingly and it cleared it up perfectly!

xoxo


----------

